# What's your Diablo 3 fps?



## niko084 (May 16, 2012)

Curious what type of performance everyone is getting?
Given a short brief on system details.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 16, 2012)

If I could login and play, I'd report back with my FPS.


----------



## DannibusX (May 16, 2012)

Diablo is a pretty old game, so it runs at more than 3 fps on my system.

(Lame, I know but I couldn't resist punning your title)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 16, 2012)

would flat out to consistent 120fps (with heavy scenes going to the 60s - 90s), but then it gets tearing for reasons uknown. Thats why I just turn on vsync (but makes it cap to 60 fps ???)


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2012)

Everything maxed out I get about 25% utilization on each card(HD6950 Crossfire), with frames capped @ 60 FPS. Keeps the cards nice and cool.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 16, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Diablo is a pretty old game, so it runs at more than 3 fps on my system.
> 
> (Lame, I know but I couldn't resist punning your title)


----------



## DannibusX (May 16, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_zGnH6HWaAi0/S7kBtggIQrI/AAAAAAAAFgY/QYs7D1HWdsI/double_facepalm_tng.jpg



Am I on COPS?


----------



## SlayerJC (May 16, 2012)

60 fps with vsync on.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 16, 2012)

its ment to cap at 60FPS with a 60 hz monitor.



i get solid 59/60 fps.... however it still jerks/jitters a fair bit for no apparent reason. likely driver problem.


----------



## razaron (May 16, 2012)

10-60 fps. It's mostly at 60fps but sometimes there are really big slowdowns.


----------



## phanbuey (May 16, 2012)

razaron said:


> 10-60 fps. It's mostly at 60fps but sometimes there are really big slowdowns.



really with your setup?  damn.  Didnt realize it was that demanding.


----------



## Zubasa (May 16, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> really with your setup?  damn.  Didnt realize it was that demanding.


Its certain parts of the game that does it, likely have something to do with the CPU Physics this game uses.


----------



## Outback Bronze (May 16, 2012)

Not sure but every thing seems to be running smooth @ 60fps synced with tripple buffering. Q9550 @3.4ghz, 4g ddr800 And 5870.


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2012)

like 200 fps, 16x12 windowed, specs on the left. drops down to 100 in some cases with 4 people and 894564985 monsters and effects on screen

ctrl+r shows fps in game btw


----------



## razaron (May 16, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> really with your setup?  damn.  Didnt realize it was that demanding.



It's not that demanding, just bad luck on my part.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4008631894


----------



## Hanam (May 16, 2012)

I capped mine at 100 fps (just because).  For some reason in "Fullscreen", my crossfire goes in reverse and GPU2 seems to want to take over and give me 20 fps.  I fixed this issue by going into "Fullscreen Windowed Mode". COME ON ANDREW D WHERE MY CROSSFIRE PROFILE AT???

I'm pretty sure a potato could run this game fine. (Provided you don't have two potatoes in crossfire)


----------



## 3870x2 (May 17, 2012)

I have a 6850m with i7 2600k, and am getting 50-80 maxed out.

The problem is, if I don't turn V-Sync on my computer overheats (this is a laptop, but does not overheat on anything else)

Blizzard is known to produce this issue in their games, I know that Starcraft II had this issue in their menus, and I still cannot be sure if it is fixed today.

The problem with V-Sync is that some games have this horrible input lag that has a slight (probably 150-200ms) and very noticebly annoying delay.

If anyone else has fixed this issue, let me know!

Things I have tried:
1. Forcing V-Sync through CCC.  Doing this does not enable V-Sync in the game.
2. I have tried limiting frames.  Instead of limiting the frames rendered, the game instead makes the card work on rendering the frames, and then only displays x amount of frames.
3. Windowed.  No luck.



W1zzard said:


> like 200 fps, 16x12 windowed, specs on the left. drops down to 100 in some cases with 4 people and 894564985 monsters and effects on screen
> 
> ctrl+r shows fps in game btw



16x12? I don't think w1z will ever let go of those old CRTs


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2012)

@3870X2 Try to download rivatuner, or some other app that includes D3Doverrider, and force vsync thru that.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 17, 2012)

Graphics are kinda lame on this game, so it runs great. Never see anywhere below 60fps.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

doesnt work so well on my laptop (AMD A6 w/ APU) even on low at 1360x768. heres hoping driver updates/game patches fix that (seemed to be CPU lag, even OC'd to 2GHz/2.5 turbo).

sits at 45ish FPS, but slows down in combat almost unplayably. updating to 12.4 drivers now to see if it helps.


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2012)

My system runs this game with ease, the game maxes out at 200fps and that's what i get all the time with max settings but i get alot of tearing so i turn on vysnc and it runs smooth and uses 30% on both cards instead of 80-90% with vsync off


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

Melvis said:


> My system runs this game with ease, the game maxes out at 200fps and that's what i get all the time with max settings but i get alot of tearing so i turn on vysnc and it runs smooth and uses 30% on both cards instead of 80-90% with vsync off



^ i find the in game limiter works better with Vsync off, than using Vsync.


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ^ i find the in game limiter works better with Vsync off, than using Vsync.



Fair enough, i didnt try it with the limiter (default was 150) but i might try that to see if it runs any better


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Fair enough, i didnt try it with the limiter (default was 150) but i might try that to see if it runs ant better



cap it to 59 or 60fps with the limiter and try that, i find that in starcraft II capping the FPS works better than using Vsync, and figured the same would apply to diablo III.


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2012)

Hey Mussles, Blizzard games are notorious for being nVidia and Intel optimized.
You are running both an AMD CPU and AMD GPU, you got a double-dose of de-optimization.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2012)

k so i checked the laptop, on all low at 1360x768, both the 6520G (512MB shared) and 6470 (1GB dedicated) in my laptop max out the GPU at 100%, even just idling in town.


looks like i need to find some tweaks or wait on drivers to get the laptop running smooth (at say, 1024x768 its fine, but meh to that!)


----------



## Delta6326 (May 18, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> like 200 fps, 16x12 windowed, specs on the left. drops down to 100 in some cases with 4 people and 894564985 monsters and effects on screen
> 
> ctrl+r shows fps in game btw



I knew you where going to get a ASUS GeForce GTX 670 Direct CU II TOP card you like them DCII.

Also are you playing as a Wizard?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 19, 2012)

6870 xFire
1920x1080
All High settings
All other effects turned on

Most of the time- 120fps 
Low- 60fps
Max- 200fps

I keep Vsync on, nice and cool... and cheaper bill


----------



## razaron (May 19, 2012)

razaron said:


> 10-60 fps. It's mostly at 60fps but sometimes there are really big slowdowns.



They must have fixed it because I'm not getting the periodic slowdowns any more.


----------



## Marineborn (May 19, 2012)

2x7970@1125/1575
intel 3770 ivy at 4.2
16gigz

i have a gpu monitor and the cards barely ever go above 0/0 on either side and yes that is correct

when i hit heavy waves of monsters 1 gpu might go to 21 then back down to 0

i havent yet tested the framerates but im sure they would be absurd lol


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> cap it to 59 or 60fps with the limiter and try that, i find that in starcraft II capping the FPS works better than using Vsync, and figured the same would apply to diablo III.



I tried this and i still got screen tearing so i turned Vsync back on


----------



## zargana (May 21, 2012)

Important note ati users. If you experiencing graphical problems with D3 



> Last Updated
> 5/9/2012
> Article Number
> GPU-160
> ...



Regards


----------



## niko084 (May 21, 2012)

That's good to see, have to wait and see what comes about with the rest of the oddball performance glitches. Probably just some optimization, I'm not too worried about that part, Blizzard is always on the ball!  Blizzard sometimes.


----------



## maleficarus (May 21, 2012)

Is it a good game worth buying?


----------



## Melvis (May 22, 2012)

maleficarus said:


> Is it a good game worth buying?



Yea i think it is, im pretty happy with it, normal so far is a breeze you will never die unless it was bad luck or very high ping. If you can get it for around $50 - $60 like i did its worth it.


----------



## jrock (May 22, 2012)

techtard said:


> Hey Mussles, Blizzard games are notorious for being nVidia and Intel optimized.
> You are running both an AMD CPU and AMD GPU, you got a double-dose of de-optimization.



That may be a rumor, but I can promise you it's not true. I've Ran a 9600 GT and GTS 450 against a 4670 and 5770 respectively and can promise you AMD holds up just as well. If I ran a GTX 460 against my 6850 I'd probably see similar results.

There is a rumor that Blizzard games have issues with CF scaling. I have not tested or researched this. However, single card vs single card, they are the same.

With that said, I run D3 at 70-80 on a 1680x1050 res. I've seen it over 100 at times, but never stable there.


----------



## DannibusX (May 22, 2012)

techtard said:


> Hey Mussles, Blizzard games are notorious for being nVidia and Intel optimized.
> You are running both an AMD CPU and AMD GPU, you got a double-dose of de-optimization.



I'm skeptical.  If this were the case, then Starcraft 2 wouldn't have been melting nVidia cards when it was released.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I've heard and saw all the tech suppor threds about stuttering, fps drops and micro-stuttering (all different things and many people don't have same kind of stuff, some of them stutter in the menu and cinematics too)

But I have stable 70-90 FPS in normal conditions, and above 100FPS in-house areas.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 22, 2012)

Here's what i get with vsync off and the limiter set to 200, But i normally just play with the limiter set to 120 because my monitor runs at 120Hz in game frames sit at around 111.

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
 10485,     67205,  71, 187, 156.015


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 22, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Here's what i get with vsync off and the limiter set to 200, But i normally just play with the limiter set to 120 because my monitor runs at 120Hz in game frames sit at around 111.
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 10485,     67205,  71, 187, 156.015



If you push the limiter to about 130 you will max at about 125fps just in case you want those last 9 frames to match your refresh. 

I caved and bought this game and I am very much enjoying it. It really is quite fun, and there's something addictive about smashing the random objects in the world and letting the physics send pieces flying. The audio is pretty wicked as well. 

Just one thing...Internet lag (delay, rubber banding, etc..) in a single player game..:shadedshu


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 22, 2012)

I don't have this issue at all  ...


People have reported about many solutions, now these things actually found out it's about the CPU power saving features.

Not all people have the same casue of the problem, it just boost the game for some guys, they have 5 or even more different scenarios of these stuttering and fps drops, one of them is identified to be a genuine game bug when you hover mouse over NPC or player the FPS goes down dramatically, huge drop there.


TechPowerUp sponsored ThrottleStop was one of the programs I suggested, as well as DPC Latency Checker .... it took a few days to catch on. It really is a great program, but I don't have laptops, I always buy good motherboard so i can mess with all the bios settigns and I've never used my own PC with power savign features enabled, always disabled that crap.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4008682094?page=71#1410


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2012)

FYI i had stutter in D3 - when i was defragging while gaming. for some reason this game hammers your HDD instead of caching everything in ram.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> FYI i had stutter in D3 - when i was defragging while gaming. for some reason this game hammers your HDD instead of caching everything in ram.



Can you explain how you got to that conclusion, can you give full detailed information so i can see if peple just ASSUME or what, it's pretty hard to test someting if you don't have the problem first-hand.


----------



## enojy (May 23, 2012)

I was having two niggling issues on my new setup:
* i5 2500k @ 4.3gHz
* HD6850 @ 850/1050
* 8GB RAM

I put this together specifically for Diablo 3, and would expect it to run flawlessly, so I started with all settings (both in-game and in Catalyst Control Center) maxed.  Note, my Foreground FPS slider defaulted to 120, and I regularly got 100+ FPS at 1680x1050@60hz.

The two issues, and how I fixed them:
 * Despite high framerate, the text labels for dropped items were difficult to read while moving.  Two ways to fix this, and I prefer the latter.  First, simply enable vsync in-game.  Second, leave vsync disabled, but change the Max Foreground FPS slider to match your refresh rate, for artificial vsync.  If you are unsure of your refresh rate, it's probably 60hz. (or maybe 72hz... or maybe even 120hz...) Consult the monitor resolution options in your OS for more details.  If you run Diablo 3 in a different resolution than you do your desktop, be sure the Max Foreground FPS matches the refresh rate of the resolution you use to play the game, which is not necessarily the same as the maximum refresh rate your monitor supports.

 * Extreme framerate drops with lots of action on screen, combined with choice spells (i.e. Wizard's "Blizzard.")  Again, I would expect my setup to handle everything Diablo 3 could throw at it flawlessly, so this puzzled me.  With vsync enabled, FPS would naturally drop to either 30 or 15 FPS (that's how it works - FPS is continually halved until performance can be sustained.)  With vsync disabled, this translated to a couple of very brief pauses, with no major interruption in FPS otherwise.  Two fixes: use the "artificial vsync" method above, or toggle the "Low FX" option on in-game (applicable for older configurations.)  Also consider changing your graphics card(s) settings to maximum performance via their software.  I opted to do this for maximum guaranteed performance in-game, and it still looks great.

Finally, I haven't encountered any sort of overheating issues, as I monitor my PC health on a regular basis.  Despite both my CPU and GPU being overclocked, and with basic cooling (2x low-CFM 120mm case fans and a CoolerMaster 212 EVO HSF,) CPU temperature maxes around 52c and GPU is between 65-68c -- both very acceptable temperatures.  I could drop the GPU temperatures down to 55c by allowing its fan to reach 100% speed, but this is LOUD, and I'm too old for the whole "airplane hangar" setup anymore.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Can you explain how you got to that conclusion, can you give full detailed information so i can see if peple just ASSUME or what, it's pretty hard to test someting if you don't have the problem first-hand.



defragging, excessive lag. pause defrag, lag go away. start defrag, lag come back.

FPS drops, stutters, all the works. unplayable while defragging. i kinda did give detailed info.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> defragging, excessive lag. pause defrag, lag go away. start defrag, lag come back.
> 
> FPS drops, stutters, all the works. unplayable while defragging. i kinda did give detailed info.



There have been many people with CPU power saving features doing those laggies, i know those clock drops make it stutter similarly.

So ThrottleStop was helpful a lot ... but people needed to get used to working with it and now is all right.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2012)

RuskiSnajper said:


> There have been many people with CPU power saving features doing those laggies, i know those clock drops make it stutter similarly.
> 
> So ThrottleStop was helpful a lot ... but people needed to get used to working with it and now is all right.



that could do it too.


basically the game is sensitive to system latency (not internet!). anything holding up the works (CPU idling/throttling), HDD lag, overloaded data bus (EG, HDD defragging or large file transfers).


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2012)

What I don't like is how hot the GPU gets in Diablo 3 compared to, say NBA 2K12 or FIFA 12 or F1 2011. FPS isn't really my problem...


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> What I don't like is how hot the GPU gets in Diablo 3 compared to, say NBA 2K12 or FIFA 12 or F1 2011. FPS isn't really my problem...



FPS *is* your problem. thats why it has an FPS cap, so you can lock it down lower and not overheat. this will happen in any game that isnt CPU limited.


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> FPS *is* your problem. thats why it has an FPS cap, so you can lock it down lower and not overheat. this will happen in any game that isnt CPU limited.



It isn't since I'm now playing Diablo III at 30-35fps and it's still hotter than NBA 2K12 even if I let 2K12 run at 200fps.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> It isn't since I'm now playing Diablo III at 30-35fps and it's still hotter than NBA 2K12 even if I let 2K12 run at 200fps.



*looks at your specs*


uhhh... blame nvidia? *shrug*


----------



## enojy (May 24, 2012)

entropy13 said:


> It isn't since I'm now playing Diablo III at 30-35fps and it's still hotter than NBA 2K12 even if I let 2K12 run at 200fps.



That's really strange!  Not sure what to say to help... I can't.  When limiting my FPS to 60 (from ~110 average) in Diablo 3, I noticed a 10c drop in GPU temperature, down to 55c.  This is an ATI card, though, which I do believe are known to run a little cooler than comparable nVidia GPUs.  

I've heard a few things about Diablo 3 not being all that well-optimized for SLI/Crossfire setups; using one card almost exclusively with the other providing minimal benefit.  Do you have any software that monitors the usage and statistics of the cards in tandem?


----------



## entropy13 (May 24, 2012)

It has nothing to do with SLI though since I stopped using two of them because of the weather over here. 


I'm underclocking the card almost near the minimum values possible in Afterburner. LOL


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 24, 2012)

For huge mobs my systems was slowing down... I found that if I turn off viewing Monster Hitpoints and stop showing damage it doesn't lag at all.


----------



## enojy (May 25, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> For huge mobs my systems was slowing down... I found that if I turn off viewing Monster Hitpoints and stop showing damage it doesn't lag at all.



Thanks for the suggestion.  My performance was well enough, but I found that turning off damage numbers (sans critical strikes) and health bar hitpoints made this game a hell of a lot easier to visually trace, especially as a witch doctor (with DoTs and constant AoE damage going out.)


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> For huge mobs my systems was slowing down... I found that if I turn off viewing Monster Hitpoints and stop showing damage it doesn't lag at all.



good tips, i'll try that on my laptop.


----------



## Melvis (May 31, 2012)

Just installed this on my old rig (FX-57, 2x1GB DDR500, 9600GT) and it runs the game on max settings at a rez of 1680*1050 at around 40-60FPS. Not bad at all 

Put the Shadow setting down to Medium for a bit smoother play.


----------

